# RR I: Genesis  Muk/Kuno



## Kuno (Feb 9, 2009)

Nothing?

No children playing, no old men trading exaggerated stories over a card game, no women gossiping about the others in town, no young men trying to impress the cute girls that walked by giggling, nobody?

Nothing?

The birds flew overhead casting small shadows, oblivious to the fact that only one lone person walked beneath them where hundreds use to roam.  They chirped and chattered as their wings beat, the flock driven on by some internal instinct as the girl watched her emerald eyes shielded against the dazzling sun that shown overhead.

Her ears hummed at the quiet that surrounded her, unused to the deathly still that seemed to emanate from even the darkest corners of the town.  ?What happened to everyone??  she asked the empty windows that stared at her as she walked by.  ?No bodies?nothing?nothing?? she repeated the word over and over as she continued to walk silently on.

The girl tucked her long blonde hair behind her ears as she continued to search for another person.  ?Anyone?  Someone?  Please!?  she cried as she looked into houses and shops.  ?There has to be someone left?? she mumbled as she crossed her arms over her stomach, a nauseating feeling washing over her.  ?It can?t be just me?? she stumbled a bit as she quickened her pace to put the town behind her.

The silken folds of white from the dress she wore fluttered around her legs as she ran blinded by her tears and overcome with the weight of her situation.  She ran until her chest ached for breath and her legs burned with exhaustion from her flight.

The sun painted the landscape in colors of scarlet and ginger as she continued to stumbled forward through the golden stalks of the knee high grass leaving a small broken trail behind her as she moved toward the small building in front of her.  

Wiping the tears from her damp face she climbed the few steps as she entered the open aired structure.  She collapsed on to one of the soft indigo cushions as she looked up to see the intricate webs of the creatures that called the place their home.  ?Well?at least there is some company for the night?? she whispered as she looked around.  ?It?s at least a roof?if it?s only a gazebo?? she muttered as she laid down falling asleep before her head even touched the downy softness.


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2009)

Silence

The sun's crimson and ginger light reflects of his white skin. The light refracts scattering of the green grassy plain.

It nourishes upon it, while softly waving to the breeze.

He stands there watching the sun, the grass, the city all at once. Without emotion he watches them.

Then the silence is broken.

Crying, the sound of a woman crying. The grass breaks as she steps onto the grassy field, yet he does not respond.

He continues standing there emotionless with his white skin, unaffected by her emotions.

Him who stands 15 feet tall with 6 columns, a 15ft radius platform and a pointed top. Him the white gazebo.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2009)

The watery light of the weak morning sun broke above the white railing caressing the woman’s face.  Her hand moved to cover her red rimmed eyes, it was far to early for her to wake from the restless night she had.  Groaning softly she buried her face into the velvety softness of the cushions as she fought the coming consciousness.

Again she began to fade into the welcome darkness of her dreams until the birds began to sing.  What should have been the beautiful songs of the birds heralding in a new day turned into nothing more than the screeching of a nightmare.  “Shut up!”  she screamed in frustration as she drew up her knees.  “Leave me alone!” she yelled at them.  “Why don’t you listen?” she then begged to them though not one acknowledged her pleading, they just continued to welcome the light of the new dawn.

With a moan she sat up rubbing her arms against the cold.  “Thanks for the protection from the night.  Though I think you could be a bit warmer…” she mumbled as she looked toward the web covered ceiling.  “I think I have lost it.  I am talking to a gazebo…” she said with a sigh as she turned to look toward the city.  “Though I bet you have a beautiful view.” the woman muttered as she knelt on the cushions and wrapped her arms around one of the posts.  “The stories you could share.  I bet you know what happened….” she added as she leaned her head against the column and watched the sun rise over the now empty city.


----------

